# My shed



## Ingersoll444

Well I started building this in 2001, the summer after I got my land. I got it almost all done, but things got kinda busy with a baby, and building the house, so things have been kinda stalled. Hopping to finish the doors this winter, and finnish up painting, and trim in the spring. This is a stick built shed, 12x16 and no power tools have been used in its construction. I did it ALL by hand. Ready for some pictures???? Here you go.


BTW most of the early ones are gone, so I start part way through.


----------



## Ingersoll444

more


----------



## Ingersoll444

more......


----------



## Ingersoll444

Last for this morning. More to come


----------



## Argee

*Nice looking shed Paul*

I like how you laid the T1-11 on its side. Gives it a nice look.


----------



## Chris

*Why no power tools?*

Are you amish? No, wait you have a computer...  --- No power out there? In any case, fabulous work. I love what you have done with it thus far. It is a testament to your craft and skill to do it all with no power tools my friend.

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444

Thanks guys. I am happy with it. I kind of came up with the idea of the T-11 sideways. Never heard of anyone doing it, bit thought it gave the look of clap board. I have more shots coming.


----------



## Ingersoll444

*Re: Why no power tools?*



> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Are you amish? No, wait you have a computer...  --- No power out there? In any case, fabulous work. I love what you have done with it thus far. It is a testament to your craft and skill to do it all with no power tools my friend.
> 
> Andy *



LOL no not amish. I have done a fair share of woodworking, and just kind of got tired of the long setup time, and the noise of most power tools. A lot of time it is just quicker to do it my hand. Pluss I think you lose the "feel" for the wood with power tools. It's hard to explane, it is just that you can work WITH the wood, and get out of it, what is hidden inside, not just hack it apart. I do feel that is why craftsmanship is not a good today as it used to be. A lot of people learn how to use the tools, but don't learn how to work the wood.

Oh, and I also had no power. But I was going to get a genset, but that just adds more time, and noise. I got to say, it would have been nice for the plywood though.


----------



## Chris

I commend your efforts and your dedication to the craftsman trade. :clap: You are quite the inspiration. Obviously not just some overweight and lazy guy who hangs out by the bar each night -- like some drunk fat cowboy :cowboy: or perhaps a :chicken: who is stuffing itself up for the next feast. 

Honestly, some great work! 

Andy


----------



## Tractorguy

*Probing Question......*

Paul-
I looked over that last picture *REALLY* close.... and I have but one Question.

Doesn't that roof leak when it rains?????



TG


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *I commend your efforts and your dedication to the craftsman trade. :clap: You are quite the inspiration. Obviously not just some overweight and lazy guy who hangs out by the bar each night -- Andy
> *


Nope...... I don't go to bars.


----------



## Ingersoll444

*Re: Probing Question......*



> _Originally posted by Tractorguy _
> *Paul-
> I looked over that last picture REALLY close.... and I have but one Question.
> 
> Doesn't that roof leak when it rains?????
> 
> 
> 
> TG *


Nope. Only if the rain falls down. As long as it goes up, I am fine.


----------



## Ingersoll444

More...................[see not just adding up posts   ]


----------



## Ingersoll444

See Ma. No power cords.


----------



## Ingersoll444

getting down there, not to much left to go................


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well, looks like that's about all I have. I still have some work to do to it. I have a little more trim to install, doors need to be built/installed, and some more painting. Life has been so busy the last year or two, so things are kinda stalled. Hope to do the doors this winter, and the trimm, and paint in fall.


As you can see, it's kinda filled with a TON of junk.


----------



## Chris

I444,

Fabulous work --- and thanks for sharing such an interesting and noble project with us. I am really glad to see that there are still people that like to get things done and are not going to let limitations like power leave their aspirations in the dust. My great grand-father was a contractor. My grandmother (his daughter) was born in 1902 and he was born in 1878. He built many of the "showcase" homes in New Orleans uptown district (along the streetcar line and St. Charles Avenue) and I am so proud that most of them are still standing and in such fabulous condition. I am sorry to say that I am not an extremely gifted craftsman, but I have done few projects and I have some decent tools. 

Thanks for sharing a bit of your life with us! 

Andy


----------



## jodyand

*Looks good*

Ingersoll444
I like how you painted the inside white does it brighten it up inside good. I see yours looks like mine on the inside FULL:lmao: They are never big enough.:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Ingersoll444

My wife, and her Mom did the painting. Thet HATED that I wanted the inside painted. Well, they only did the walls, not the celling. Works for me, I am not going to complane. MUCH brighter.


----------



## jbetts13

*Re: Probing Question......*



> _Originally posted by Tractorguy _
> *Paul-
> I looked over that last picture REALLY close.... and I have but one Question.
> 
> Doesn't that roof leak when it rains?????
> 
> 
> 
> TG *


OMG


----------



## Deere

Great work... 

I'd cut every board crooked with hand tools. Power tools are my only chance.

It'd take me forever without power tools, I'd need them just to get it done faster so I could get distracted by the other things lin life.

-Deere


----------



## Live Oak

Nice work Paul! Especially doing with hand tools. That looks nice enough for you to hold up in if and when you are in the dog house with the Mrs. !  Wish I could carpenter like that!


----------



## memmurphy

Your a stronger man than I Paul! I could not lift my arm after all that hand sawing. :dazed: 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444

Thanks guys it was real gratafing. Had a fun time building it. As far as living in it. Well you have to always plan for a REAL nice dog house


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Your a stronger man than I Paul! I could not lift my arm after all that hand sawing. :dazed:
> 
> Mark *


My feeling about the power tools? I work with load noise all day long, some times it is just nicer to do it my hand. The mind likes to be put to some hard work once in a wile. Gives it a chance to set its self right. Almost kinda a zen thing. Plus I find it easyer to do a good job by hand. Instead of just ripping through the wood, a hand tool lets you "work" the wood. Let it tell you what it wants. [am I looseing you guy here??]


----------



## jodyand

Ok Paul you can do all the wood cutting by hand you want. When it comes to cutting a 4'x8' piece of plywood down to 2'x8' I'm getting the power sawLOLL I will cut a 2x4 or something like that to keep from pulling the power saw out but not on anything big:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## memmurphy

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *[am I looseing you guy here??] *


Nope, I'm still with you.  Manual labor is a great for stress reduction. One way or another we all have to find some way of blowing off steam. And best of all, you have found a way of doing it that you enjoy. Your way is more productive than lifting weights or jogging. There was a famous boxer that said spitting wood on the farm was the better exercise than you could get in a gym. I've often thought how different things must of been back when they built houses using hand tools. When you could take the time to do a job right and still earn a decent living.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Ok Paul you can do all the wood cutting by hand you want. When it comes to cutting a 4'x8' piece of plywood down to 2'x8' I'm getting the power sawLOLL I will cut a 2x4 or something like that to keep from pulling the power saw out but not on anything big:lmao:
> Jody *


OK I will give you that, I was looking for a power saw wile cutting ply. And the stright cuts were not bad, but the window cuts on the siding were a real PITA.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> * I've often thought how different things must of been back when they built houses using hand tools. When you could take the time to do a job right and still earn a decent living.
> 
> Mark *


Ya it's kinda sad that today people just don;t care if something is hand crafted. Why spend real money for something that will last a lifetime, when you can just go to Walmarts and pick it up for $39.98.  

One of my hobbys is boat building. I would LOVE to be able to make 5-10 small boats a year, sell them and make a little side money. Only thing people just don't know what something like that is worth. Why spend a grand or so for a fine wood boat, when for $500 I can pick up this ugly, squat, Clorox bottle looking, eye sore of a boat.


----------



## Argee

*I love manual labor!! I could sit and watch it for hours*:lmao:


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well I started building this in 2001, the summer after I got my land. I got it almost all done, but things got kinda busy with a baby, and building the house, so things have been kinda stalled. Hopping to finish the doors this winter, and finnish up painting, and trim in the spring. This is a stick built shed, 12x16 and no power tools have been used in its construction. I did it ALL by hand. Ready for some pictures???? Here you go.
> 
> 
> BTW most of the early ones are gone, so I start part way through. *


did you use pressure treated wood or not well l did not l want to put some thing on it for it will not rot l was thinks about paint but it will flack off and ones l put the floor in l will be hard to get under it :truth:


----------



## Ingersoll444

*Re: Re: My shed*



> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *did you use pressure treated wood or not well l did not l want to put some thing on it for it will not rot l was thinks about paint but it will flack off and ones l put the floor in l will be hard to get under it :truth: *



I used PT wood, on the deck/floor, and on the bottom plates of the walls. From there on up, I used normal framing wood. 

So you used normal wood? Not PT? Is it all built, or are you still building it? If you just started building it, I know it's a pain, but if you want it to last PT's the way to go. If it already built, get some paint down on it. It will past good, if you start with a nice drt serfice, and use a good primer, and paint.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well, it has been like 3 years, but I WILL finish my shed this year. With all that has gone on in my life the past few years, it has been just sitting there. As you can see from my other posts, the doors are getting done, and the ramp is being worked on. Still have a lot of the trim work to do, and paint in a lot of places. Some of the trim I put up, I messed up, so will need to come down, and redo. Also the color has changed. When I built the shed there was no house, and no real idea what the house would be. We liked the dark green trim, but just went for a nice tan/gray for the main shell. When the house DOES have the green trim, so that will stay, but the house is a pale yellow, so I will have to repaint the shell of the shed to match. Not to bad, becouse there is still painting to do, and after 3 years the paint thats there is kinda getting thin.[just got one coat on] So any way, we are rolling agean on this project. HOPING to be done before the wether changes, and my time is taken up with lawn/garden chores. If the weather holds out like it has,[40's, and not much rain/snow] I should be able to do it before planting time.


----------



## farmallmaniac

how big is the shed?


----------



## Ingersoll444

12x16.


And No I STILL have not finished it


----------

